# Glue peeling already??



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I feel the glue starting to peel off already. (Just had surgery Friday.) Is this normal, esp this soon after surgery? (Seeing my original surgeon isn't an option, she is 3 hrs away, and takes forever to get into, but I could make a quickie appt with the local endo and get checked out, if need be.) Something to worry about, or just let it ride? (Sorry for all the questions, guys...It's been a few years since I've had surgery.) The tape covering the glue is still in tact, just feel the glue on the one side starting to peel already. My appt. to get it removed isn't until next Monday, so it seems kinda weird that it's peeling already. (And I'm going to call the orig doc once they open, but seeing as it's 2am, I figured I'd check and see if there's any others out here like me who had trouble sleeping.)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The glue can start to peel on the edges pretty quickly. It can also pull on the parts that are still stuck! Is it just a little peeling, or the whole thing?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a little on the one edge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> I feel the glue starting to peel off already. (Just had surgery Friday.) Is this normal, esp this soon after surgery? (Seeing my original surgeon isn't an option, she is 3 hrs away, and takes forever to get into, but I could make a quickie appt with the local endo and get checked out, if need be.) Something to worry about, or just let it ride? (Sorry for all the questions, guys...It's been a few years since I've had surgery.) The tape covering the glue is still in tact, just feel the glue on the one side starting to peel already. My appt. to get it removed isn't until next Monday, so it seems kinda weird that it's peeling already. (And I'm going to call the orig doc once they open, but seeing as it's 2am, I figured I'd check and see if there's any others out here like me who had trouble sleeping.)


I never had the glue experience but do make that call and please let us know. I sure hope and pray all is well w/that!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Spoke to the surgeon's nurse yesterday. It's all good. It was the glue outside of the tape (and outside of the actual incision), so that was just extra stuff that wasn't really needed to begin with.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Spoke to the surgeon's nurse yesterday. It's all good. It was the glue outside of the tape (and outside of the actual incision), so that was just extra stuff that wasn't really needed to begin with.


Whew!!!! Good news!


----------

